# Proper way to set up a PowerPivot for the web



## mdrew9 (Jan 26, 2012)

Having some issues displaying Powerpivot in Sharepoint and Skydrive. I have a Powerpivot document, which is linked to a handful of external documents. I have my powerpivot saving to Skydrive which I then embed to Sharepoint as a webpart. On both areas Sharepoint and Skydrive I get the whole cannot use external connections. Should I be linking to supporting spreadsheets in my same Skydrive folder (i'd like to do it not in a shared folder) or should I be doing this in sharepoint and linking directly to the files in sharepoint? What is the proper set up for this file?

Some additional background I have 1 very large data dump from a client that would contain all my detail and would be updated monthly, I have another small worksheet that is also updated monthly the rest are worksheets that don't change. 

Sorry for being such an amateur with this, I love this new program though.


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 26, 2012)

Well the biggest problem here is that PowerPivot doesn't work in SkyDrive.  You need your own SharePoint server in order to do this.

We can give you a 30-day free trial if you're interested.  HostedPowerPivot.com


----------



## mdrew9 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok thank you. I have a sharepoint site, I suppose I can load it there as a document and add it as a webpart.


----------

